# Drones Advancing



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

The drone tech world reminds me of the early days of hard drives. Expensive, little capacity and then watch the capacity double and the price fall in half. I did start cheap basically borrowing one then buying a most affordable option that could take me out a hundred yards. Winds are a big issue for affordable drones. 

Really small affordable $50-75 units are basically good for distractions and causing people to look. They can't do a good job on images and certainly can't deliver anything. You could crash them into a boat, vehicle or group of people but that would just be to send a message or scare them. 

My research is now on to the more expensive ones. I am reviewing one that has a 4 mile range, 2 miles out and back which is really ideal for me, but it's about a $1,000. My guess is next year it's $500 and the $1100 one will go 7-8 miles. That is how the developments seem to be rolling. Good time to learn, but not necessarily buy.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

While right now I only own a full choke 12 gauge, . . . I'm considering a "long tom" 10 gauge, . . . 

According to what I have read, . . . the first 300 ft above my property is mine. Little whirlybird drones come over my place, . . . a 10 gauge long tom should be good enough to reach up 250 or so feet, . . . and when it comes down, . . . the pieces go in the trash container.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> While right now I only own a full choke 12 gauge, . . . I'm considering a "long tom" 10 gauge, . . .
> 
> According to what I have read, . . . the first 300 ft above my property is mine. Little whirlybird drones come over my place, . . . a 10 gauge long tom should be good enough to reach up 250 or so feet, . . . and when it comes down, . . . the pieces go in the trash container.
> 
> ...


It should be open season on drones like any other varmint.

Have you considered a punt gun?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Send a "drone" over Slippy Lodge and it will meet the fate of a 12 or 20 gauge or .410 bore shotty. 

This, I shit you not...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PS I wish I owned a 28 guage...If so, see above.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> PS I wish I owned a 28 guage...If so, see above.


Slippy, you really want a 3 1/2" 10 gauge :tango_face_grin:


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Oh and they are also getting quieter and harder to see. 

Can't shoot what you can't see. 

Besides you guys are thinking defense from drones I'm imagining them as scouts, sentries, and if necessary a mean of attacking or atmthe very least a worthy distraction.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This guy caught his wife cheating and she had no idea the drone was up there. The tech is getting better by the day and they can fly higher and higher. Could definitely be utilized as a scout.

Husband uses drone to catch cheating wife | New York Post


----------



## Giblien (Mar 18, 2017)

Not to threadjack, but what are the laws regarding drones? For example, if some guy flys a drone over my backyard, can I shoot it down?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Giblien said:


> Not to threadjack, but what are the laws regarding drones? For example, if some guy flys a drone over my backyard, can I shoot it down?


Depends on where you live. I can fly one on the ocean without concern 7+ miles out with no fishing I won't interfere with anyone. Some that use apps on smart phones with GPS are programmed to avoid airports already. There is a registration requirement if it's of a certain size or can fly to a certain elevation. I have read there are jurisdictions that allow you to shoot one down if it's violating your privacy but doubt that includes cities in my area.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Illegal but someone did figure out how to attach a gun to a drone and showed a film of the drone being used to shoot a target. I think being able to see what is going on a mile or two away would be helpful.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Giblien said:


> Not to threadjack, but what are the laws regarding drones? For example, if some guy flys a drone over my backyard, can I shoot it down?


 It depends where you are. For example, in Baltimore city, 350 feet of air space in your property is yours. Over 350 is public air space. So if a drone flies 100 feet in your property it should be free game. Wrong... The downing of the drone maybe legal, but they get you for discharging a firearm in the city limits. Make sure you check your local laws.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm gonna get one pretty soon I think but as stated, gonna wait a bit more for the price to come down & the features to improve even more. The better ones seem to take great pics plus have cool features like auto return if it loses the signal. Besides being a cool toy, I do see value for preppers as stated for scouting and maybe communication between farms/enclaves of other local preppers. For example, one of my employees has a farm about 4 miles away as the crow flies, but much longer if you drive. During a crisis, walking or driving could be rather dangerous but would be cool to be able to send the drone over.

But during a crisis, there would be occasions where you need to go about off property. Would sure be much safer with a drone out front scouting for trouble. Could sure see the need even for your first line of security, so that they have a heads up of say a group of folks headed your way.


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

Dealing with people that have them on a regular basis, they would be good for that kind of scouting. The bad side, it all electric, so in a SHTF event where power maybe at at premium, I dont know if I would use those on that. The other side most of them are loud unless you fly them at a pretty high altitude, then only the expensive ones would give you a really good picture. The other problem like people had mentioned is shooting them down. It dont take much to affect the way it flies. Also just a little bit of wind can drastically drain the battery on them. It causes them to have to correct and try to stabilize on something you are looking at.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Yeti-2015 said:


> Dealing with people that have them on a regular basis, they would be good for that kind of scouting. The bad side, it all electric, so in a SHTF event where power maybe at at premium, I dont know if I would use those on that. The other side most of them are loud unless you fly them at a pretty high altitude, then only the expensive ones would give you a really good picture. The other problem like people had mentioned is shooting them down. It dont take much to affect the way it flies. Also just a little bit of wind can drastically drain the battery on them. It causes them to have to correct and try to stabilize on something you are looking at.


I think that is why the OP stated he is now looking at the higher dollar units (me too)... ones that can fly high & still take great pics. Also ones with better stability in the wind. You certainly wouldn't want the drone low enough to be hit with a shotgun. I think most would keep them high enough to not be seen or heard... or at least at a distance they'd be safe.

In my situation, I have solar generators that could easily handle the charging.


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

To get the ones that will do all that stuff you are looking at 2-3 thousand dollars. If you have that kind of money then go for it. I just dont have that kind of money for one. I could use it for my job, but I cant justify it. Then I would have to have a specialized software that can cost a good deal too.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Yeti-2015 said:


> To get the ones that will do all that stuff you are looking at 2-3 thousand dollars. If you have that kind of money then go for it. I just dont have that kind of money for one. I could use it for my job, but I cant justify it. Then I would have to have a specialized software that can cost a good deal too.


I believe they were 2-3k, but I believe sufficient units are now between $900 and $1,500. Next year? Like I mentioned they seem to be like hard drives and RAM always going down in price. 
https://www.amazon.com/DJI-CP-PT-00...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=RGME3FMB45KTW737DMYE


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Potato gun with a net system will be the next craze. Not only take them down but recover them.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The guy who invents a hand held jamming unit for $29.99 that sends signals to the drone to make it crash will become a millionaire in short order.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The guy who invents a hand held jamming unit for $29.99 that sends signals to the drone to make it crash will become a millionaire in short order.


 If it show up try to beat me to the send key on an order form. There is away to do it but likely you will need to build it your self.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Forget the shotguns. Send a drone to kill a drone.

http://m.slashdot.org/story/212441


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Not sure they've made that for our consumption yet. Links don't illustrate one but I'd bet there would be interest. Drone detection would be a nice thing to have. I'm guessing a sensitive listening device might work?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

It's out there. Drone regulations are requiring operations on certain frequencies so they can be jammed. Remember the electronic IED blockers in the cars and humvees in Iraq. Similar device prevents drones from certain govt types now. Sure we'll get a public version soon enough.



Smitty901 said:


> If it show up try to beat me to the send key on an order form. There is away to do it but likely you will need to build it your self.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> If it show up try to beat me to the send key on an order form. There is away to do it but likely you will need to build it your self.


I think most jammers would get you in trouble with the FCC too. But I'd all in to get one.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

train a falcon to take em out?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> I think most jammers would get you in trouble with the FCC too. But I'd all in to get one.


 Don't think ,I know for a fact they will. but just saying some men will do what they have to do. A jammer would be against the law . Parts are not. I am not advise anyone to do anything like assemble the parts.
Knowledge is not a crime.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Smitty is spot on. Dabble all you want in electronics just don't use it till you have to, and by that time there probably won't be an FCC.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Don't think ,I know for a fact they will. but just saying some men will do what they have to do. A jammer would be against the law . Parts are not. I am not advise anyone to do anything like assemble the parts.
> Knowledge is not a crime.


You might be surprised just how much of the RF spectrum it's legal to transmit on with just a Technician class amateur radio license... 
Most consumer drones use radios in the 2.4GHz or 5.8GHz range... both overlap somewhat with Amateur frequencies.
More advanced hardware may use spread spectrum technology, so it's a little more complicated, but it's still just RF.

...Just sayin'


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

whoppo said:


> You might be surprised just how much of the RF spectrum it's legal to transmit on with just a Technician class amateur radio license...
> Most consumer drones use radios in the 2.4GHz or 5.8GHz range... both overlap somewhat with Amateur frequencies.
> More advanced hardware may use spread spectrum technology, so it's a little more complicated, but it's still just RF.
> 
> ...Just sayin'


Jamming of any kind will land your but in jail. If you get caught.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Jamming of any kind will land your but in jail. If you get caught.


That's absolutely correct... Just say no kids!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

whoppo said:


> That's absolutely correct... Just say no kids!


 I say don't get caught inadvertently causing a drone to lose com with it's operator. As Bill Clinton taught many school children it is in how you word it and define words.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Article on the use of drones from Stars and Stripes. https://www.stripes.com/news/us/ter...as-us-officials-worried-1.461131#.WNwsoPkrJEY


----------

